# Sticky  What'SUP with The Golden Games?



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

Greetings SUP-ers! The Golden Games has held SUP competitions and events since 2012.....before it was "cool." Since then, we now lead the pack when it comes to a variety of events in SUP. As the sport grows, so does our ability to add or amend our current events. 

We've pioneered some of our SUP events and created never seen before competitions like the "SUP-O-War", "SUP Surf-Off Jam Session and Downriver SUP Sprint, and SUP-X. 

TGG is the very best way to start your paddling season and get in shape for the other SUP events throughout Colorado. *Registration is now open for all events*


----------

